# Lenses, Lenses, Lenses [CR1]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 20, 2010)

```
<p><strong>More reports of what’s coming in glass

<span style="font-weight: normal;">We’ve already seen information for 2 lenses that are highly anticipated as well as expected.</span></strong></p>
<p>The ever popular EF 24-70 f/2.8L IS Ã‚Â andÃ‚Â EF 60 f/2.8 IS Macro<strong> .</strong></p>
<p>There is a report today at <a href="http://www.northlight-images.co.uk/Canon_new_lenses.html" target="_self">NL</a> of an EF 200 f/4L IS Macro coming down the immediate pipe as well.</p>
<p>It would make a lot of sense to have the entire macro lineup redone (outside of the 50 compact Macro). That’ll be Canon set for the next 10 years.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## Canon 14-24 (Jul 20, 2010)

I would like to suggest a thread in this forum to be stickied along the lines of your 01/04/10 post of predictions of lenses for 2010 and similar on the Nikonrumors website of an updated list of expected lenses that would include update bits of this post too!

Some other lens predictions that we haven't heard much from lately are:
+ 14-24 L
+ 35 1.4/1.2 L?
+ 50 1.4 II
+ 135 2.0/1.8 IS L?
+ 100-400/70-400/100-500 L?
+ 300 2.8 II L
+ 400 2.8 II L
+ 400 5.6 IS L?

+ EF-S fisheye
+ EF-S 30 1.4
+ EF-S 55-150 2.8 IS?


----------



## sbeck30 (Jul 20, 2010)

I wish they wouldn't make 24-70 2.8. I'd like to see it upgraded to 24-100 2.8, seems that would be more useful. I'm sure there's some reason not to do it. Perhaps they can sell more lenses if they keep it the same, who knows. ???


----------



## Tom G (Jul 20, 2010)

I'd like to see a little more reach than 70mm too. 24-105mm 2.8IS would be perfect for my use, and I'd live with the weight penalty that that range would require.


----------



## art-is (Jul 21, 2010)

200 f4 his should be great. i have the 100L, will sold it for the 200 if it cames out...

does anyone think there will be a 50mm f1.2 mark II ? 
I'm planning buying one.


----------



## match14 (Jul 29, 2010)

EF 15-60mm f/4L IS USM


----------

